# Боль в локте и запястье правой руки



## Ju (9 Фев 2018)

Добрый день! 
С регулярной частотой возникает ноющая боль в локте и запястье правой руки. Сейчас болит, особенно в покое. Делала узи локтя в и лучезапястного суставов - все в норме. Кроме того сейчас помимо этой боли ощущаю хрусты суставов (всех).  В конце прошлого года очень мучилась с шеей (мрт показал протрузия 0.1 5/6 ш.п., унковертебралтный артроз, а также атланты на разном уровне).пролечилась по шее уколами, физио, сирдалуд, эффект кратковременный был, после этого обратилась к остеопату, с правой стороны он мягким движением руки в правил первый или верхний (я точно не знаю) позвонок шеи, после этого боли в шее прекратились. Но сейчас возникли выше описанные боли в руке, также к вечеру ощущаю вновь напряжения в нижней области черепа.  Ходила в ревматологу назначили пиаскледин и магнерот. Прошла курс массаж спины и шеи, увч на локоть и запястье, улучшений нет. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что делать?

Поначалу думала, что от мыши компьютерной, однако сейчас временно не работаю, рука не загружена. Двигать ей могу, при движении болей нет.


----------



## La murr (9 Фев 2018)

@Ju, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2018)

Выжимать мокрую тряпку с силой, больно?


----------



## Ju (12 Фев 2018)

Нет, не больно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2018)

Когда и от чего появляется боль?
Ищите зависимость от чего-то?


----------



## Ju (12 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, не могу даже точно ответить от чего, потому что поднимать или делать что-либо этой рукой могу, но при этом боль ноющая. Зависимость от позвоночника думаю раз болела шея,может повелось.. Опять же есть хрусты в суставах.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2018)

Чаще не от шеи.
Тем более хрусты.
Ночью болит?


----------



## Ju (12 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, да, ночью тоже болит. На ночь делаю компресс на димексиде, помогает временно. (п.с.хрустят все суставы, не только в области руки). Боль в запястье также распространяется на область между указательным и средним пальцем. Может какие-то анализы или снимки сделать.., раз узи ничего не показал..?

Онемений, покраснений, припухлости, отёков визуально нет.

Да, с детства есть сколиоз, может в этом дело..



Это мрт шеи



Это рентген шеи с функциональными пробами

В прошлом году обращалась к врачу с этой же проблемой по руке , меня направили на такую процедуру, когда ток пускают по руке  и смотрят реакцию нервов, тогда тоже было все нормально.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2018)

Сколиоз сколиозом, он у каждого третьего, а жалобы ваши не у всех.
Хруст тоже не привяжешь, он же везде, а боли одна рука.
Раз на энмг без патологии, хотя год прошёл, может и поменялось, значит процесс местный на руке, тем более аппликации помогают, они относятся к местному лечению.
Под нагрузкой не болят и от нагрузки боль не усиливается.
Болит ночью и днём без причины.
Значит надо дифференцировать местный процесс- артроз, бурсит, тендовагинит, синдром запятсного канала,  синдром канала Гийома, кубитальный канал, есть ещё и мышцы ротаторы, и от них может быть.
Дифференцироваться с процессом повыше - передняя лестничная, подключичная, малая грудная мышца, как раз сколиоз ускоряет приход этих синдромов.
Да и про нервозность нельзя забывать.
И про артрит нельзя завывать:, соэ, срб, аццп, мочевую кислоту посмотреть.
Если ничего не найдут доктора при обследовании, то значит ничего серьезного нет, диагноз  артрозо- артрит, как дежурный можно оставить. И пролечивать - профилактировать пару раз в год надо будет.

Пальцы при сжимании в кулак и разжимании не заредживаются-защёлкиваются, как будто что-то мешает?


----------



## Ju (14 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, пальцы не задерживаются, ничего не мешает. Доктор Ступин, спасибо за развёрнутый ответ! По анализам я поняла, что надо сделать: соэ, црб, мочевую кислоту, аццп. Как мне кажется (по своим ощущениям) боль идёт именно от локтя, а запястье и пальцы как следствие локтя. Может ли мрт области локтя дать картину.. есть ли в этой области сдавливание нервов или каналов? Если да.. То это мрт надо делать мягких тканей или мрт сустава? Как мне кажется быстрее сделать мрт этой области. Кстати ещё сейчас (ранее тоже такое было, но оч редко) есть покалывания (то возникают, то пропадут, когда чуть поменяю положение, не продолжительно)  в области чуть ниже подмышки (7 см ниже подмышки, для сведения я небольшого роста 1.58)

 

Красным отметила локализацию боли


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2018)

На причину в нервах никак не похоже, уж если и делать, то УЗИ локтевого нерва и энмг.
Мрт, нет показаний, но учитывая стоимость, вполне можно. Кроме артроза и артрита - бурсита, тендовагинита они ничего найти не смогут, если есть конечно.
Думаю все уложится в тендовагинит.


----------



## Ju (16 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, сходила на приём к неврологу, которая в свою очередь сразу направила к ревматологу, вот ответ ревматолога:



У меня вопрос ставится ли подобный диагноз на основании только одного узи сустава , которое ничего не показало, и осмотра?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2018)

Правомочно. Это клинический диагноз. Как раз тендовагинит и энтезопатия.


----------



## Ju (17 Фев 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правомочно. Это клинический диагноз. Как раз тендовагинит и энтезопатия.


Понятно


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правомочно. Это клинический диагноз. Как раз тендовагинит и энтезопатия.


Спасибо за ответ, буду двигаться в направлении лечения энтезопатии!


----------



## Ju (21 Фев 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правомочно. Это клинический диагноз. Как раз тендовагинит и энтезопатия.


Доктор Ступин, добрый день, от хруста в суставах начала ставить инъекции Афлутопа (проставила 4 шт.), появились тянущие боли в икраножных мышцах (сначала правая затем левая). Возможно ли, что на фоне Алфлутопа? Очень странно сначала у меня (выше описывала) дала сбой шея, сейчас боли в локте, и тут мышца.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2018)

Не могу ответить.
Нет таких исследований. Отчего?


----------



## Ju (22 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, после ходьбы ощущения как будто мышцы устали и напряжены, как после тренировки.
Хотя прошла совсем немного.


----------

